

What's new in web2py 1.62.1 - mdipierro

Hello everybody web2py 1.62.1 is out<p><pre><code>    http://www.web2py.com
</code></pre>
Here is a video of some of the new features:<p><pre><code>    http://www.screencast.com/t/OH8Uc5ab6
</code></pre>
New features:
- admin interface reads web2py twits
- deploy on Google App Engine directly from the web based admin
- commit your apps to mercurial repos directly from admin (requires easy_install mercurial)
- every app has its own ajax shell (allows multiline commands and database interaction)
- when files uploaded in database are downloaded, original filename is used to set content-disposition.
- new "welcome" scaffolding app has Authentication, Role Based Access Control, CRUD, and Menu turned on by default
- choice of third party authentication mechanisms including BASIC, GMAIL, LDAP
- new .w2p file format for distributing zipped applications
- new MENU helper for pure CSS popup and cascading menus.
- WingIDE support
- Better internationalization
- runs with Python 2.4, 2.5, 2.6.2 and some of it runs on Jython and IronPython (the database drivers and web server do not).<p>The rest is backward compatible as usual.<p>IMPORTANT:<p>web2py includes the only Database Abstraction Layer / ORM that works on both the Google App Engine and relational databases (sqlite, mysql, postgresql, mssql, firebird, oracle, db2). You write once and it runs everywhere. You DO NOT NEED to use the Google API to access the Google Datastore as you do when you use other web frameworks on GAE.<p>web2py writes SQL for you (and you don't even need to see it) and automatically creates a web based interface to your data.<p>web2py includes a web base administrative interface for installing, creating, editing, debugging, testing, deploying and managing your applications. You only use the os shell if you chose to.<p>web2py  includes a ticketing system that logs all errors and issues tickets to visitors.<p>web2py runs everywhere python runs including iPhone, Windows CE, N800 and of course, Windows, Mac, Linux.
======
aitoehigie
Hi massimo, I have just downloaded the new version and i must confess to you
that i am really impressed by the new admin interface, its cleaner, more
cohesive and reinforces my resolve to go the web2py way.

